# Mixing hcg



## D-Lats (Mar 14, 2011)

Where is the best place to get sterile vials for mixing hcg? mine obviously came in two part I vave 5000ius how much do you mix in one batch?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 14, 2011)

I get all my stuff from GPZ Services.

However, after I mix my HCG with 1ml of solution, I just keep it all loaded in a 3cc IM syringe in the fridge.  When it's time to pin, I use a slin pin and draw what I need from the IM syringe, than inject.  Simple.  

I'm just telling you this as you can get away without using vials.  No need to place an order just for vials alone.



/V


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 15, 2011)

VictorZ06 said:


> I get all my stuff from GPZ Services.
> 
> However, after I mix my HCG with 1ml of solution, I just keep it all loaded in a 3cc IM syringe in the fridge.  When it's time to pin, I use a slin pin and draw what I need from the IM syringe, than inject.  Simple.
> 
> ...


Well victor that is awesome never would have thought of that thanks again bro!


----------

